# The True Path To Enlightment



## UFO (Mar 4, 2016)

You humans have a saying, "Know your enemy."  In that regard, you must know yourself.  Because most often, you are your own worst enemy.  Once that is done, you can decide what is best for society in general and build a civilization around it.

  So what are you?  Lovers of lies.  In the form of tithes given to whatever religious organization, it is clear that you will even pay to be lied to.  When you are so willing to be lied to and to lie to yourselves, the natural outcome is that others will lie to you as well.  For reasons that definitely aren't in your best interest.

  Take this forum or most other forums for example.  The more popular they are, the more freedom of speech is restricted.  That is your fault, not theirs.  Also, most forums are in business to make money.  If you think that making money and the truth are compatable, it is just another example of what delusional monkeys you are.  I will tell you the truth.  You can marvel at how short lived it will probably be.  And be glad for it.  You pathetic worms.


----------



## ChesBayJJ (Mar 4, 2016)

UFO said:


> You humans have a saying, "Know your enemy."  In that regard, you must know yourself.  Because most often, you are your own worst enemy.  Once that is done, you can decide what is best for society in general and build a civilization around it.
> 
> So what are you?  Lovers of lies.  In the form of tithes given to whatever religious organization, it is clear that you will even pay to be lied to.  When you are so willing to be lied to and to lie to yourselves, the natural outcome is that others will lie to you as well.  For reasons that definitely aren't in your best interest.
> 
> Take this forum or most other forums for example.  The more popular they are, the more freedom of speech is restricted.  That is your fault, not theirs.  Also, most forums are in business to make money.  If you think that making money and the truth are compatable, it is just another example of what delusional monkeys you are.  I will tell you the truth.  You can marvel at how short lived it will probably be.  And be glad for it.  You pathetic worms.



I don't know what your experience is on forums, but I find this place just about wide open. There are hundreds of threads, on virtually any topic, and very few restrictions on what is said.

Come join us at this thread

*Obama try this again thread *

It is wide open and just about anything goes. But it helps to have a thick skin.


----------



## UFO (Mar 4, 2016)

ChesBayJJ said:


> UFO said:
> 
> 
> > You humans have a saying, "Know your enemy."  In that regard, you must know yourself.  Because most often, you are your own worst enemy.  Once that is done, you can decide what is best for society in general and build a civilization around it.
> ...



  And I don't know what your experience is on forums.  But from what I have seen, whenever anybody has anything truely relevant to say, they get banned.


ChesBayJJ said:


> UFO said:
> 
> 
> > You humans have a saying, "Know your enemy."  In that regard, you must know yourself.  Because most often, you are your own worst enemy.  Once that is done, you can decide what is best for society in general and build a civilization around it.
> ...



  And I don't know what your experience with forums has been.  But chances are that if you have anything relevant to say that will rock the boat or upset the status quo, you won't be allowed to talk about it.  For example, somebody around here started a thread called, "Negroes murdering White children."  It was closed down to debate and the person who wrote it was banned.  (It's a miracle that it wasn't deleted)  Look it up and read it.  Maybe you can tell me why.  Somebody else also wrote a thread called, "Why vote national socialist."  That person was banned.  Maybe you would be interested in looking up the thread and reading it.  Then tell me why that person was banned.


----------



## ChesBayJJ (Mar 4, 2016)

UFO said:


> And I don't know what your experience with forums has been.  But chances are that if you have anything relevant to say that will rock the boat or upset the status quo, you won't be allowed to talk about it.  For example, somebody around here started a thread called, "Negroes murdering White children."  It was closed down to debate and the person who wrote it was banned.  (It's a miracle that it wasn't deleted)  Look it up and read it.  Maybe you can tell me why.  Somebody else also wrote a thread called, "Why vote national socialist."  That person was banned.  Maybe you would be interested in looking up the thread and reading it.  Then tell me why that person was banned.



I have no idea what happens on other threads or why. All I know is our thread is pretty much free form and only the most blatant racist or sexist comments would get deleted and a person banned.

I have been with the same group of people I post with on the other thread since 1999. Our group is large an politically diverse and we have moved five or six times because we haven't had the freedom we wanted. This place has given us a home and allowed us to be ourselves.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 4, 2016)

UFO said:


> You humans have a saying, "Know your enemy."  In that regard, you must know yourself.  Because most often, you are your own worst enemy.  Once that is done, you can decide what is best for society in general and build a civilization around it.
> 
> So what are you?  Lovers of lies.  In the form of tithes given to whatever religious organization, it is clear that you will even pay to be lied to.  When you are so willing to be lied to and to lie to yourselves, the natural outcome is that others will lie to you as well.  For reasons that definitely aren't in your best interest.
> 
> Take this forum or most other forums for example.  The more popular they are, the more freedom of speech is restricted.  That is your fault, not theirs.  Also, most forums are in business to make money.  If you think that making money and the truth are compatable, it is just another example of what delusional monkeys you are.  I will tell you the truth.  You can marvel at how short lived it will probably be.  And be glad for it.  You pathetic worms.



Well, they kick you out for being a brain dead dick to, but you have to be really good at it..


----------



## UFO (Mar 4, 2016)

ChesBayJJ said:


> UFO said:
> 
> 
> > And I don't know what your experience with forums has been.  But chances are that if you have anything relevant to say that will rock the boat or upset the status quo, you won't be allowed to talk about it.  For example, somebody around here started a thread called, "Negroes murdering White children."  It was closed down to debate and the person who wrote it was banned.  (It's a miracle that it wasn't deleted)  Look it up and read it.  Maybe you can tell me why.  Somebody else also wrote a thread called, "Why vote national socialist."  That person was banned.  Maybe you would be interested in looking up the thread and reading it.  Then tell me why that person was banned.
> ...


 

  I see that you apparently didn't look at the threads I mentioned.  It's no wonder you have found a comfortable home around here.  You don't talk about anything uncomfortable.  See no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil.


----------

